# Puff Drinks Pink Stuff!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - its done. Puff quietly drank the Pink Stuff and will now sleep peacefully for the next 5 or 6 months









Many thanks to Jim (Mr. Katrina) for being there as a Life Line/moral support....just in case.....and then taking time out from his own weekend to confirm that we got it all done.

(for any newbie who hasn't yet winterized but needs to....this really is *ridiculously * easy!!! Don't be intimidated and don't....as we _almost _  did....pay the dealer to do it!)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It is a SAD day at Wolfwood








I'm sorry! Our turn is coming soon I am afraid.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Puff has gone to nether, netherland.

Just think, though, Spring is almost here!

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ours was put to bed on Tuesday also......

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ran the antifreeze thru this morning, parked it at work and covered it up this afternoon........til april.

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

It was 60 yesterday and you gave up already shame shame shame.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Judi glad to hear you got it done without any problems
It is a bummer that we must go through this process
I will be doing the same thing this week sometime

Don


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Well DH winterized it on friday. I spent the weekend cleaning it out, and I'm still not done. I'm guessing that I'm a pack rat??!! Sharon All Goods has most everything in her camper....Oh by the way Tami...I did have the secret ingredient that you were looking for last weekend!!!

Sharon


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Judi,

Puff is happy in his "new place" as is our campers and all the others who have been put to sleep for the winter. Sometimes I feel like it wouldn't be a bad thing for me either.

Think spring, it isn't really that far away. I'm making appletinis in honor of "outbackers" next weekend...I almost can't wait. I'll have one for everyone! Boy, I'll be HAPPY!

Anyway, don't despair, we're all in the same boat and we will survive!

Take care, think warm happy spring thoughts!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Am I doing something wrong here?

I do not want to go to the bathhouse to take a shower or to go to the bathroom when it is cold outside.

We will winterize when we come back next weekend from camping. We will fully use our trailer over Thanksgiving weekend and then re-winterize it.

We will again fully use our trailer over Christmas week and re-winterize it.

We may put ours into a steady sleep at the most 2 months. Usually January and February. And we have taken it out in February before.

This is our first winter with the Outback. We had a Sunnybrook before and had no troubles.

Linda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Am I doing something wrong here?


Nope, nothing wrong....but you're in MD....we're in NH. Waaaayyyyyy to much ice & snow coming any time now and temps go & stay waaaayyyyyy to low to take the chance of de-winterizing before daytime temps can reliably thaw any pipes that might freeze overnight (April at least). Besides, with the exception of very few, our CGs close and don't reopen until mid-May.

Not to worry, she's right next to the house so we'll do some driveway dry camping a few times over the winter...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am glad that all went well







and sorry to hear that Puff is asleep for the winter







!!!

But we all need downtime now and then!!!

Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My kids found out this weekend that Normandy Farms is open all year and have sledding in the winter. So they now want to go back for a weekend in January to go in the pool and go sledding down the big hill.My bride thinks it may be fun to try it.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sleep little trailer....sleeeeep.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yup, put ours to sleep a week ago.
It'll prolly come out for deer season in a few weeks and then back to bed till March or April.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

We also winterized this week. I still have a little more cleaning to do and then I'll cover it up until spring.

Steve


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Winterized last week after our last trip. It was in the high 40's and lows around 35 last weekend while camping and of course this weekend got to 67 with lows tonight of about 50. Oh well. Did bust the city water connection so that's on the fix list for spring. I had charged the battery and then disconnected it and left it in the camper. Will go out once a month, reconnect it and allow it to charge for a day or so. making a list of things to do before taking the camper out in the spring on my PDA so that I won't forget. Got most of the stuff out of the camper, all of the liquids and most of the stuff, so only have to check it every so often.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

RizFam said:


> It is a SAD day at Wolfwood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here I'm afraid.







The tanks and water lines are all drained, I've just been dragging my feet on the pink stuff - keeping the furnace on, cupboard doors open and hoping I could get one more camping weekend in. Alas, the campgrounds around here are closed until spring now, so the Outback will probably be "in the pink" sometime this week.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> ....Oh by the way Tami...I did have the secret ingredient that you were looking for last weekend!!!
> 
> Sharon










It figures









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We put ours to rest last week. The only left to do, is bring the batteries inside.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*NO! NO! NO!!!*
I refuse to winterize! It's too early in the year, and the weather has been too beautiful to even consider such nonsense!

Maybe you cold staters need to consider letting your Outbacks winter over out here in the West. I'm sure they would be much happier!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We haven't winterized yet...and it was 28 degrees this morning (first time this year!). I hope it's OK....won't know until at least the weekend.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - I fought it off as long as I dared, but I winterized two weeks ago when the weatherman predicted three nights in a row of 26-28 degree lows.









And today's forecast calls for 22-26 degree lows over the next four nights.









We were hoping to get out one more time before winter sets in, but finding a time when the weather is nice and there's no school or extended family activities proves to be a challenge, this time of year.

So for now, I'm planning the mods I'll make early next spring, when cabin fever forces me off the sofa!

Hope all you folks going camping in the next few weeks have nature on your side. Enjoy your good fortune!

Cheers,
Scoutr2


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Mine is all done and currently has 3 inches of snow on top of it. I'm glad I finished bec/ the last three nights have got down to -20 C wind chill. Winter is back!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Plans are to do ours this week. We had to take my mother to Martinsburg, WV to catch a 5:35 PM train on Saturday. So we took the camper to Chambersburg, Pa and had one last night. Wind blew fiercely, we did fine. Before we left for the train. someone who was there in a popup got smart and packed up and left. I don't think they would have made out too well in the winds.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bridge bandit said:


> Mine is all done and currently has 3 inches of snow on top of it. I'm glad I finished bec/ the last three nights have got down to -20 C wind chill. Winter is back!!!


Puff may be ready....but I'm not.

Please keep that winter stuff out there for awhile longer!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, the deed is done.







The weather forecast is calling for four nights in a row with temps getting down to about 25







so I couldn't put it off any longer, had to put the pink stuff in tonight.







How many days until spring when I can flush it out?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Maybe you cold staters need to consider letting your Outbacks winter over out here in the West. I'm sure they would be much happier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know Doug
That's a long drive if I have a mod I want to do over the winter









Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have not winterized I hope to go out in another week before I have to think of putting her to rest
for the winter It is very sad









willie


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

No way .... I am holding out hope ... no pink stuff till after Thanksgiving (I hope) ... I talked to my dealer about it, he said as long as it does not stay in the 20's for several nights, and not warm up during the day I should be ok ... I hoping to make it till after turkey day (my first week long trip) ..... I did put some in the traps, drain water heater, and low point drains ... my danger is the pump, I ran it but did not put any pink stuff in him yet....


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Ours got the pink stuff last Monday.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I was supposed to do it last weekend but was 'easily' sidetracked.









I plan to put her to bed on Sunday. My only hope is that we can 'wake' her in February/March and head for a







Sunny







destination again this winter . Fingers crossed!

Wayne


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

luv2rv said:


> I was supposed to do it last weekend but was 'easily' sidetracked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wayne, let me know when you're able to dig her out....that'll mean we should be able to do the same a couple days later


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Had to do it last night. Pink stuff.

Previous owner never had the kit on pump, so being a newbie I installed it on the wrong side first.









Once I got it all the right way,(after having to move the pump







) it was as easy as you all say it is









I do have a question though, does the pink stuff stain?

Should I be using a small cup or something to catch what comes out?

I cleaned up my mess , but wasn't sure if I should be concerened with staining.

Russ


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

496silverado said:


> Had to do it last night. Pink stuff.
> 
> Previous owner never had the kit on pump, so being a newbie I installed it on the wrong side first.
> 
> ...


I have never had it stain but you will want to put some down the drains so the traps in the drain don't freeze.

John


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Had to do it last night. Pink stuff.
> 
> Previous owner never had the kit on pump, so being a newbie I installed it on the wrong side first.
> 
> ...


I have never had it stain but you will want to put some down the drains so the traps in the drain don't freeze.

John

Thanks John, Will do.









Russ
[/quote]


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ours just succumbed to the pink stuff.









Think it was just in time, tonight 26, tomorrow and Sunday nights 24.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Put ours down about 3 weeks ago.

Shhhhhhhhh...don't wake her.

We'll back back in April to wake her up.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Now I lay my Outback down to sleep.
I pray the pink stuff my pipes will keep

If the ice thaws from the lake








from the pipes the pink I'll take.

But for now through the cold winter days








My Outback slumbers, in the drive it stays.

For the hint of spring we wait a while
and then into the TV we all will pile!









And race to the mountains, into the trees
sun on our faces and warm summer breeze.

Is it spring yet?


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Semi-winterized the OB this weekend. Drained water lines and added pink stuff took all of 15 minutes. Put some in all the drains. However we are not finished camping yet. We are going out next weekend and probably going skiing with it as well when the snow gets here. A few Ski areas up here also are connected to, or have their own, campgrounds open for winter skiing or snowmobiling. For instance Danforth Bay also owns a ski area up the road from the CG. If you stay at their CG you get a discount on the lift tickets. Just have to keep an eye peeled on the weather forecast for the driving conditons. Bring a porta-potty and a couple of electric heaters, carry your own drinking water and you're good to go. Meredith Woods in NH is also open year round, has a heated indoor pool, and snowmobile trails from your campsite.

Bob


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

katiesda said:


> Semi-winterized the OB this weekend. Drained water lines and added pink stuff took all of 15 minutes. Put some in all the drains. However we are not finished camping yet. We are going out next weekend and probably going skiing with it as well when the snow gets here. A few Ski areas up here also are connected to, or have their own, campgrounds open for winter skiing or snowmobiling. For instance Danforth Bay also owns a ski area up the road from the CG. If you stay at their CG you get a discount on the lift tickets. Just have to keep an eye peeled on the weather forecast for the driving conditons. Bring a porta-potty and a couple of electric heaters, carry your own drinking water and you're good to go. Meredith Woods in NH is also open year round, has a heated indoor pool, and snowmobile trails from your campsite.
> 
> Bob


 Bob,

In what general area do you live? Sounds like your up in amoungst where we are! I have not considered trying to go out in the winter. BUT I certainly would be interested in when and how you are doing this. Frankly if your doing it.....then I can't help but ask the question..why not Me! Still, ice? Snow? ugh. Not stuff I want to drive in. PM me if you'd like. But I am all ears.

Eric


----------

